# Knitting tour Scotland and England



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Just got a notice that Interweave Knits (they do the magazines) is sponsoring a 9-day tour in August. Sounds like fun.

A blurb from their ad: 

Explore knitting halfway around the world with this 9 day trip to Scotland and England. Knitting workshops, yarn shops, mill tours, and more await you in this craft tour.

Enjoy round-trip airfare from the US, First-Class Hotel accommodations, private motor coach, most meals and much, much more! Sightsee in Glasgow, Edinburgh, and Birmingham. Knit with a local instructor, and tour Edinburgh Castle. This trip includes 2 days at the Festival of Quilts in Birmingham, celebrating quilting and patchwork with more than 300 exhibitors. There are also optional tours to Warwick Castle and Stratford-upon-Avon.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Warwick Castle has dioramas in lots of the rooms so you can see people as it was in when the castle was built. I can't remember what century. Wikepedia should have pictures. It's probably Medieval. It's wonderful. Stratford has the house where he was born, and his wife Anne Hathaway's cottage is wonderful. The garden is a typical English garden.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds absolutely wonderful, my dream come true, just wish I could go! I love Scotland and would enjoy going once again, but alast no can do.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I got the email and was practically drooling. Oh, how I wish I had a spare $5K.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds good .Shame the air fare is prohibitive for some .


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I would love to go on this trip. I can dream!!


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

if you have a chance go to Warwick Castle it's fantastic, was there about 5yrs ago and I would go back in a heartbeat, 
I would go on the tour if money was no object


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

I got this notice also and absolutely want to go. Need a roommate.


----------



## Kristine2001 (Dec 24, 2012)

Does anyone have specifics on this trip? I tried the Interweave website but couldn't find anything. Please point me in the right direction! Thank you.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I would also like more info about this trip.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

The link from my Knitting Daily email: http://www.craftours.com/trips/?page=england_knitting_0816&utm_source=emedia_blast&utm_campaign=kd-lma-hs-160526&utm_content=848744_KP160526&utm_medium=email


----------



## Kristine2001 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Kristine2001 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!


You bet! I'm waiting for someone who wants to pay to take me along as their lady-in-waiting!! :sm09:


----------



## Kristine2001 (Dec 24, 2012)

To all who are dreaming about this trip, I contacted them and they just replied that the trip has been cancelled due to lack of interest. :<(


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

Well that was fast. I just got the email on it yesterday! Disappointed now. Sounded like so much fun. I was hoping for someone to hook up with for the double occupancy. Maybe another time


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

My dream trip if I could afford it..... Never been out of the US....


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounded like a wonderful trip. Disappointing that it was canceled.


----------

